
Show HN: Computing Pioneers (collection of fun facts) - DyslexicAtheist
https://valbonne-consulting.com/computing-pioneers/
======
DyslexicAtheist
I created a compilation of some of the most important "influencers" in
CompSci. There are many other lists, so in order to bring something new I
tried to find personal / peculiar / funny / sad / ... facts about these trail-
blazers of computing. Not easy however so if you have any info that is less
well known about these pioneers, please share.

I'm hoping to get more people interested in the history of CompSci with this
effort. I strongly believe studying history (and historic CompSci papers[0])
also helps to put current innovation into context.

[0] [https://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2014/06/09/an-
incomplet...](https://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2014/06/09/an-incomplete-
list-of-classic-papers-every-software-architect-should-read/)

